# Horse Hat Pattern



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I've seen the pattern for a horse's headband (hat), and reference to one that protects the ears from flies. Does anyone have a pattern for the ear-protector one - either knitted or crocheted? My oldest grand-daughter rides and I would love to give her one (and then teach her how to make ones for her friends at the stable).


----------



## Frogsong (Feb 26, 2011)

I would also like to know of the pattern.


----------



## Annie Oakley (Feb 24, 2011)

I'd like to have that pattern also...we use fly masks in the summer, and I wonder how this thing would work in place of that. Of course, when they rub their heads on the fence it would probably destroy it!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I would like the pattern as well. My granddaughter has a horse and it would come in handy.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I love to google things!! I looked thru a few different pages and found 1 pattern. It starts on the bottom of this "page" (197) arrow at top to next page to 198 for the reset of the recipe.

http://www.canadiana.org/view/08942/0185

I hope it is what you are looking for. There are so many cute Horse bonnets!! If I find more I will post them. ♥


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Leighanne, I tried clicking on your link and came up with "Server could not be found". Could you check it one more time. Thanks for looking, I have friends who are professional horse people and this would be a great present.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Oooops! Let me go back and find it and see if I posted the address right!


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, I click on the link and it goes right to the link, but no matter! I stumbles across another pattern with a picture!! I hope this comes thru!!


----------



## Ina (May 8, 2011)

check out NORDIC MART-I made this hat for a friend who really liked it


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

Leighanne, I have also been asked to make a flymask for my son's horse and even have the cotton yarn to do so. I have one of his commercially acquired ones to go by... having said that, if you can possibly find a way to send a legible copy of that pattern out, I would REALLY love to have it. It's not clear enough here, and the link does not work for me either. Thanks!

There was also one mentioned in Ravelry at one point, but I am not sure it was an available pattern.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

This is the best I can do for the pattern picture. None of these patterns are mine. I was only trying to be helpful. Not sure I will try to be helpful again..... 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/gogracego/Scan80002.jpg


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/goose---horse-hat

FOUND ONE! This needs the ears added on, though... oh - and it's crocheted.

There's a crocheted one here, downloadable for some $3:

http://www.crochetdodads.com/forthehorse.htm

Do you also crochet?


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

leighanne1968 said:


> This is the best I can do for the pattern picture. None of these patterns are mine. I was only trying to be helpful. Not sure I will try to be helpful again.....
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/gogracego/Scan80002.jpg


Hey, that worked great for me!!  thanks Leighanne!!


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

Thank you all! You've given me great starting points!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't crochet is there a knitted one? I tried searching bet couldn't find one. I do like the crocheted one though.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

Irish Lori said:


> leighanne1968 said:
> 
> 
> > This is the best I can do for the pattern picture. None of these patterns are mine. I was only trying to be helpful. Not sure I will try to be helpful again.....
> ...


Hey - that's awesome - THANKS!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

OMG, I never knew such items existed.


----------



## PonyKnitter (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for your great "googling", Leighanne. Love the pattern. (Don't get too discouraged by the demanding folks!)
By the way, everyone, I am a horse person and all the fly ear covers you can buy are all crocheted, with fabric for the ears. Probably don't have a knot pattern!


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

How odd. I have just finished downloading and printed 3 patterns I purchased for $9.00 yesterday. I located them on YDV (Your Design Vehicle) They are called (STRING FLY NET),(TRADITIONAL FLYNET), and (ELEGANT FLY BONNET). Two have ears covered, patterns are all crochet and all are designs of designsbydebik.com. Google YDV and then search for these titles. There are sure to be others out there, but I'm ok with these. Hope that helps.


----------



## collectiblesuz (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi I just seen your post,I was on the AllFreeCrochet site and there is a horse hat pattern there with a picture this is the link http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-for-Pets/Horse-hat/ml/1 Hope this helps


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Click on link again, and if it doesn't come up, hit refresh button. Sometimes your spy ware will block it. Give it anothertry. It came up first time for me. Good luck. Welderhead.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Irish Lori said:


> Hi Leighanne, I tried clicking on your link and came up with "Server could not be found". Could you check it one more time. Thanks for looking, I have friends who are professional horse people and this would be a great present.


Just wanted to say that link worked for me.


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a pattern in the Weldon's set. I am sorry I can't remember which volume. It is a pattern from the 1880's and I know it is not in volume I as I do not have that one. You may also be able to locate it on the yahoo group antique patterns. 
Juli in Central Pa.


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Pipermum: If you hilight the pattern for horsehat that Lori sent, then got up to the bar at the top of your window, follow the headings over to tools, and then down to "Compatibility View". This will bring it out more clearly and defined. Printing still looks on the computer but as it it already set for large print, I think that if you try printing it you will find it comes out larger. If it does not, and you really want the pattern, you can buy an 8x11 magnifier at stationery stores. Hope this helps. Larraine11


----------



## Larraine11 (Apr 1, 2011)

Apologies - not a good spelling day. Re my reply, line one, go up to the menu bar...

Line Four - should read: the printing still looks small on the computer.

Sorry about that. Larraine


----------



## jbachman (Jan 19, 2011)

Was able to find the following w/search. Not all are free.
http://www.crochetdodads.com/ for sale
http://www.**************/shopmerge.asp?id=1126&idfield=catalogid&table=products&template=tmp_print.htm free


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Okay -- you have my attention. This are really hot items in the horse driving world. In what is called Combined Driving, they color coordinate everything from the shirts to the helmets to the horses' protective boots and his fly veil. I had the http://www.crochetdodads.com/forthehorse.htm site bookmarked, but SADLY I have a small pony that I drive (horse size WAY too big), PLUS, I don't crochet! If anyone finds a knit pattern AND can help me figure out how to scale it down, I'd be so grateful!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Like Sandy...I'm a knitter (new even) and have no idea about crochet. My pony would love one of these small enough for his cute little head.


----------



## PiperMum (May 7, 2011)

dashponydriver said:


> Like Sandy...I'm a knitter (new even) and have no idea about crochet. My pony would love one of these small enough for his cute little head.


OMIGOSH, your pony is SO adorable - I love his mane! As for me, I'll just do the crochet one, but I am SURE I saw a knitted one somewhere. The commercial (crocheted) one my son gave me to imitate has ears of broadcloth or some such woven fabric. But once I get the feel of it down,maybe I can give directions. In the midst of other ongoing projects...


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

leighanne1968 said:


> Ok, I click on the link and it goes right to the link, but no matter! I stumbles across another pattern with a picture!! I hope this comes thru!!


Thanks leighanne1968.
My son and DIL have 5 horses and I'm going to try to make this for them. I had no trouble with the pattern. I printed it out with no problems.


----------



## ra1nb0z (Mar 5, 2011)

I love it when a simple question starts a really big snowball rolling!


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Thank you...I wish you could meet my Dash. He's very charming. Yes...the striped mane and his white stockings makes him flashy and he's a handsome little dude. He's won several Grand Championships. I think the local Michael's might offer crochet lessons...if a knit pattern doesn't turn up, I'd better sign up, ay? Thanks to everyone for sharing their patterns and ideas.


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

BTW...many of the veils do have a light fabric ear covering. They are always huge, even if the veil fits small ponies, we have to sew them smaller and trim, so the little guys don't look like donkeys! My friend does fancy hats for driving classes and she substituted a net material for the ears and it worked very well. Some people like the ears more covered as it calms the horses to not have so much distraction from noise. Top level jumpers and other performance horses are using them in competition. If you are just using them around the stable, anything that keeps the bugs out of the ears and is comfy would be great.


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

ra1nb0z said:


> I've seen the pattern for a horse's headband (hat), and reference to one that protects the ears from flies. Does anyone have a pattern for the ear-protector one - either knitted or crocheted? My oldest grand-daughter rides and I would love to give her one (and then teach her how to make ones for her friends at the stable).


Found this knitted one on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/knittyhorse/pastel-knitted-fly-net


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Found this knitted one on Ravelry

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/knittyhorse/pastel-knitted-fly-net[/quote]

Thank you didough I can't wait to knit this for my granddaughter's horse.
Sandy


----------



## bbarker39 (Mar 8, 2011)

collectiblesuz said:


> Hi I just seen your post,I was on the AllFreeCrochet site and there is a horse hat pattern there with a picture this is the link http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-for-Pets/Horse-hat/ml/1 Hope this helps


Here is a PDF I created that brings out the words more.
Bev


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Now....if I can figure out how to scale this down to about half size...my driving pony will be stylin'!!!


----------



## horsewoofie (Apr 10, 2011)

Annie Oakley said:


> I'd like to have that pattern also...we use fly masks in the summer, and I wonder how this thing would work in place of that. Of course, when they rub their heads on the fence it would probably destroy it!


I had a T-bred mare with headshakers and earnets helped her when we rode. 
I don't crochet but I'm sure Logan would love a knit one. Has anyone disected the crocheted pattern to create a knit pattern? I wonder if that would work. Seems like it should to get the measurements. Cotton yarn on small needles. Something to try after show season and the holidays.

Annie Oakley -- it's unsafe to use earnets for turnout. They are used for riding (or driving) only. They have a cord tie under the throatlatch so if the horse rubs her head against anything, she might catch the net and possibly hurt herself. For turnout, use a breakaway fly mask or one of those cheap masks Farnam sells.


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

leighanne1968 said:


> This is the best I can do for the pattern picture. None of these patterns are mine. I was only trying to be helpful. Not sure I will try to be helpful again.....
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/gogracego/Scan80002.jpg


i wanted to thank you..i found this on the internet before i actually found yours and its not you or the way you scanned it, its the way it was scanned to the computer. when i found it on the internet it looked the same way but it was sideways so i had to print it instead of turning head sideways..at least yours is upright..hugs
i just sent this to my gf looking for a crochet version of a flymask. who wants a fly mask without ears? whats the point..thats why this one is good..otherwise its just basically a bonnet 
i use mine on bubba all the time..
carolyne


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

horsewoofie said:


> Annie Oakley said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to have that pattern also...we use fly masks in the summer, and I wonder how this thing would work in place of that. Of course, when they rub their heads on the fence it would probably destroy it!
> ...


i agree ive seen some nastys from horses getting hung up..i use my knitted one or crocheted one only while riding..i too have one from farnam that i put on when hes turned out..it still makes me a touch nervous though..bubbas so curious and touchy..so most times i will just put fly gel on


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

this site doesn't work? Where can I find it? THX


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

LavenderStone said:


> this site doesn't work? Where can I find it? THX


Crochet version

http://www.allfreecrochet.com/Crochet-for-Pets/Horse-hat/ml/1

Knit version

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/knittyhorse/pastel-knitted-fly-net


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

didough said:


> LavenderStone said:
> 
> 
> > this site doesn't work? Where can I find it? THX
> ...


Thank you so much!! I agree with the others, I only use mine while riding & NEVER for turn out! Lord that could be bad. I feel the same way about winter blankets that don't fit properly. Anyhow thank u so much for providing both versions. That was so thoughtful of you!!! This will be my next project since I'm
Bringing my horse Bubba home July 7th. YIPPEE
Carolyne


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

leighanne1968 said:


> This is the best I can do for the pattern picture. None of these patterns are mine. I was only trying to be helpful. Not sure I will try to be helpful again.....
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/gogracego/Scan80002.jpg


Surely don't blame you for quitting the helping. That was a lot of work you did.


----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

You will find several patterns on ravelry


----------

